# Heterochromia in WHVizsla



## Maria Whitter (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi. I am just wondering if anyone else out there has a Vizsla with 2 different coloured eyes? Is this quite rare in Vizslas? Mine has a bluey green eye and a golden coloured eye!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only seen it in pictures a couple of times.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never seen it in any WHV or smooth V, seen it in plenty of border collies though.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Zeke"s eyes are the same color, but he has one ear that is completely smooth, and one with fuzz,and fringe... does that count?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She's a doll! I'm curious how her eyes will change yet and if the heterochromia will remain. My guess is they'll eventually both be dark amber and that the one green one is just running behind the other. Scout's went from blue-green to a pale yellow before eventually darkening to amber.


----------

